# Speculate on 2019 Atlas differences!



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

What do you think we'll see next model year?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

spblat said:


> What do you think we'll see next model year?


I honestly think it is too soon. The rest of the 2018 lineup hasn't even arrived yet. 

And with VW focusing on the US intro for the Arteon, as well as the brand new Jetta, i don't see the Atlas getting a large amount of attention up front.

I do think the adaptive lane tracking will potentially become available once they perfect the programming.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

discontinue yellow and blue. far too much color for the U.S.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Habanero Orange?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I would like engine with more torque, but it is too early. 
2019: fixing infant issues.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

5-seater version?


----------



## pantomime99 (Sep 3, 2009)

Parking sensors on all trims? :banghead:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

vwbugstuff said:


> 5-seater version?


And point of that would be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

gleasob said:


> Parking sensors on all trims? :banghead:


And self parking on all trims with spoon to feed driver during drive. Behind seat there should be artificial arm to scratch drivers back too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> And self parking on all trims with spoon to feed driver during drive. Behind seat there should be artificial arm to scratch drivers back too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone is copying my signature. I'm flattered.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Everyone is copying my signature. I'm flattered.


I'm not copying it. Look at my join date  I've had this setup since forever.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Everyone is copying my signature. I'm flattered.


Yep, looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

I can't speculate, but I CAN say what I think they should alter for the new model years. This is what I've come up with after a few test drives.

1. More powerful VR6.
2. Some more adventurous interior colors. The oak and black was a nice start though.
3. Ventilated seats available on trim levels lower than SEL premium.
4. I didn't notice this the first time I test drove, but they need to firm up the ride a bit.
5. They need to put a trim piece on the back doors to match the front. They look bare without.
6. I wish the turn signal was a tad louder. I'd forget I had it on. All VW turn signals are too quiet IMO.
7. If the front turn signals are LED, the rears should be too.

I'd imagine they'd do quite a bit of tweaking and minor updating to the Atlas and new Tiguan as the sales numbers for both are looking a tad worrisome (at least to me). Like I've said many times, the warranty is a great start.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Since they are selling as many as they can ship I can't see any major changes. Perhaps a new colour or minor tweaks but no major changes.

As for the 5 seater, there are some spy photos out there of an Atlas with all good storage hacked off the back and a 5 seater. I've never understood that market segment - take a sedan sized amount of space, take away all the fuel and performance of a sedan, stick it into a tall SUV and then remove all that storage/passenger out of an SUV. But everyone but me seems to want it, even if they all look like an Aztek derivative??? I guess we can thank BMW for that one. Oh well.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Drive by said:


> Since they are selling as many as they can ship I can't see any major changes. Perhaps a new colour or minor tweaks but no major changes.
> 
> As for the 5 seater, there are some spy photos out there of an Atlas with all good storage hacked off the back and a 5 seater. I've never understood that market segment - take a sedan sized amount of space, take away all the fuel and performance of a sedan, stick it into a tall SUV and then remove all that storage/passenger out of an SUV. But everyone but me seems to want it, even if they all look like an Aztek derivative??? I guess we can thank BMW for that one. Oh well.


We do not know what are VW sales goals. They sold around 3.700 in October. It could be a lot if VW wanted to sell 3.000 a month, or disappointing if the my want to compete with Toyota or Honda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> We do not know what are VW sales goals. They sold around 3.700 in October. It could be a lot if VW wanted to sell 3.000 a month, or disappointing if the my want to compete with Toyota or Honda.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say when they're selling over 10k jettas a month, and these are only selling over 3k, in a market where people want mainly SUV's, it looks concerning. Then again, this is an entirely new model that not many people know about. They gotta build up that model awareness somehow. They''re already discounting these things $3k off.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

sedelstein said:


> I'd say when they're selling over 10k jettas a month, and these are only selling over 3k, in a market where people want mainly SUV's, it looks concerning. Then again, this is an entirely new model that not many people know about. They gotta build up that model awareness somehow. They''re already discounting these things $3k off.


What vehicle do you know sells for MSRP? Even the highly desired Porsche 911 is commonly discounted 5-7% off.

When we went looking to buy a month we had never seen an Atlas. Even after owning the vehicle for a month, I've only seen one other on the road. Considering how competitive the 3 row SUV market is in America.. and there have been no glaring reasons to avoid the Atlas.. I can only imagine people have yet to even hear of or see one. I cant even recall seeing a TV commercial for one yet.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Daekwan said:


> What vehicle do you know sells for MSRP? Even the highly desired Porsche 911 is commonly discounted 5-7% off.
> 
> When we went looking to buy a month we had never seen an Atlas. Even after owning the vehicle for a month, I've only seen one other on the road. Considering how competitive the 3 row SUV market is in America.. and there have been no glaring reasons to avoid the Atlas.. I can only imagine people have yet to even hear of or see one. I cant even recall seeing a TV commercial for one yet.


There are 5 different atlas commercials that I see every night.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p3SoahwjRw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x10rSl4MxEo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-169MmfW23Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2Nr2AsEkS0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMmyCNEk0H4


They even have a spanish comercial!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLUH-SPh_NQ


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> There are 5 different atlas commercials that I see every night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p3SoahwjRw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x10rSl4MxEo
> ...



In the commercial with pedestrian protection (shot in NY love it) you can see on the digital cockpit, the blue lines on the 30mph and 50mph. Think blue didn't translate to the final car!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

It’s San Francisco.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> In the commercial with pedestrian protection (shot in NY love it) you can see on the digital cockpit, the blue lines on the 30mph and 50mph. Think blue didn't translate to the final car!


It’s San Francisco not New York.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

ice4life said:


> There are 5 different atlas commercials that I see every night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p3SoahwjRw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x10rSl4MxEo
> ...


First time seeing any of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> It’s San Francisco not New York.


My bad- i saw the NY plate.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> Habanero Orange?


I wish! but hab is a MX color (beetle and tig), whereas Karkuma is a TN color.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> I wish! but hab is a MX color (beetle and tig), whereas Karkuma is a TN color.



I'd like to see White Silver as well.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Given dieselgate, and the fact that the atlas concept was a plug in, its only a matter of time before they offer one. And given that the late AF outlander phev is the only affordable plug in suv, i imagine that vw will dominate that segment until the rest catch up


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*When does VW typically switch model years? IE when might the 2019s start being built?*

I'm probably still 6 months off ordering and I know manufacturers can launch a 2019 in a few weeks if not already, lol. Given the long announce and lead times on the Atlas I wonder when the 2019's will appear? Anyone have any knowledge or experience when VW might do the switch? Summer 2018 or later?


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

I would think early fall 2018


----------



## Tallcar (Jan 22, 2018)

*2019 Atlas*

Can we start a thread for posting rumors and articles about the 2019 Atlas?

I've found a ton of blog posts that have 2019 in the title, but all the ones I've looked at so far are full of garbage content. If you come across any reputable articles, or hear any rumors from people in the know, please post them here. We are looking to buy an Atlas, but because we are not in a hurry, we're curious to see if there will be any big changes in 2019.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you think of any reason the 2nd year of production would be different than the 1st?


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it's safe to expect almost no changes in the 2019 model year. It'll undergo little tweaks here or there. A trim level might be added or taken away based on popularity. Or the SEL premiums might be easier to find. Or not. Or maybe different wheels. Stuff like that.

For reference, consider the little differences between the 2016 and 2017 GTI.


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

Also: there's already a thread for that


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Too new to start messing with anything is my guess.


----------



## Tallcar (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, if they launch the 2019s in May 2018, that's coming up pretty fast. I know they are unlikely to make big changes, but here are the things I'm thinking about:

1. Changing which features are packaged into what trim levels.
2. Make some features a la cart. I would love the front camera for parking in the city. I would love memory seats on an SE. I can't get the sunroof because I'm too tall, so that means I miss out on some really handy features.
3. What if they don't change the existing engines, but instead add a hybrid? I might go for that.
4. Will there be any changes to how certain parts that have been plagued by poor reliability work? I assume they change those pretty quickly on the assembly line after a recall, but maybe they only change them with the model year?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tallcar said:


> Well, if they launch the 2019s in May 2018, that's coming up pretty fast. I know they are unlikely to make big changes, but here are the things I'm thinking about:
> 
> 1. Changing which features are packaged into what trim levels. *For who? Who want s this?*
> 2. Make some features a la cart. I would love the front camera for parking in the city. I would love memory seats on an SE. I can't get the sunroof because I'm too tall, so that means I miss out on some really handy features. *Too tall for an Atlas with a SR? How are you determining this?*
> ...


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tallcar said:


> Well, if they launch the 2019s in May 2018, that's coming up pretty fast. I know they are unlikely to make big changes, but here are the things I'm thinking about:
> 
> 1. Changing which features are packaged into what trim levels.
> 2. Make some features a la cart. I would love the front camera for parking in the city. I would love memory seats on an SE. I can't get the sunroof because I'm too tall, so that means I miss out on some really handy features.
> ...


Just how tall are you?!


----------



## Tallcar (Jan 22, 2018)

GjR32 said:


> Just how tall are you?!


I'm 6'8" (203cm)


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Tallcar said:


> 1. Changing which features are packaged into what trim levels.
> 2. Make some features a la cart. I would love the front camera for parking in the city. I would love memory seats on an SE. I can't get the sunroof because I'm too tall, so that means I miss out on some really handy features.


Going by recent Order Guides for the new 2018 models and by what VW has said in the press recently they are going to slim down packages and never have anything be a la cart again. From the sound of it there will be a bigger divide between models by options and features.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Ala carte is a nightmare for the dealer and VW. Just more of a chance they won't have what you want. The packages this year seemed reasonable.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tallcar said:


> I'm 6'8" (203cm)


Wow that is tall! I’m 6’4" and have a moonroof and there is plenty of headroom. I didn’t realize that having a sunroof reduced the height. You could always just get an Atlas with a sunroof and stick your head out all the time!


----------



## koalb (Mar 5, 2018)

*2019 model year?*

Currently shopping Atlases as a replacement for our family hauler.

Does anyone know when 2019 model year units might actually hit dealer lots?

And will any modifications be anticipated (please, please please tell me there's gonna be a 20 ft-lb bump to the VR6)?

Thanks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

koalb said:


> Currently shopping Atlases as a replacement for our family hauler.
> 
> Does anyone know when 2019 model year units might actually hit dealer lots?
> 
> ...


My thought is fall of 18' and hopefully a vr6-t and plug in also.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I just can't imagine any changes for a vehicle that has been out a year. It will be a few years before you see major drivetrain changes just based on how most manufactures operate. Maybe some slight trim level changes etc. but don't count on motor changes for several years. I actually think offering the 2.0 with 4Motion would be cool.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Vw has said no engine changes. 

I would not expect the new models to hit until fairly late on the year, and I would expect no major changes.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

koalb said:


> Currently shopping Atlases as a replacement for our family hauler.
> 
> Does anyone know when 2019 model year units might actually hit dealer lots?


... or when 2018s will start year end incentives?


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

VW will milk the old stuff till it doesn't sell ,then put a real engine choice to rev up sales. I will be waiting for a while. If no other choice I will go else where.


----------

